# FISH EXPETS! What is going on here?



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

My prize Clown Loach was fine this morning, this afternoon I fins this? LS recommended Melafix, which I just added. Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww poor thing,is he the only one like it,
looks like scratches from the rocks. ?


----------



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

willow said:


> aww poor thing,is he the only one like it,
> looks like scratches from the rocks. ?


Yes he is. That's what I thought too. I did notice this growth on one of my Parrot's though, inside the mouth area. Other than this all other are looking great!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
how long has the tank been set up for,and
have you got any water readings at all 
looks like it could be some kind of mouth rot,i'll be looking forward to seeing other members opinions.


----------



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

About six weeks... Readings:

Ammonia: <.25
Nitrite: <.1 (nothing registers on my Marine Enterprises Kit)
pH: ~6.4


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

That could be a source of the problem to your Parrot and others. It sounds like your tank may still be going through a cycle. You want to have 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite at all times. Could we have a nitrate reading as well?

As to your Clown Loach, he must have got caught in between some of your rocks and/or other decor if he was fine in the morning. But, for him to heal fast, you want to get those levels down ASAP.


----------



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

> Could we have a nitrate reading as well?


I wish I could. My current kit doesn't have Nitrate test. I'm going to LPS tomorrow to pickup a better kit. Does this kit meet standards?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

That is the one I use, and it is great. I use the SW one for my reef too.

Just make sure you don't overpay. A lot of places have those at like $35-$45, when you can get them for less than $20 on my favorite pet websites.


----------



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

Which websites?


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Pet Supplies, Dog Supplies, Cat Supplies, Pet Meds & Pet Products is a great one. Excellent customer service and fast shipping.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I order my supplies from Aquarium Guys. I've yet to find cheaper prices on test kits.

Freshwater Master Test Kit


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I get probably 80% of my stuff from here.

Pet Supplies, Dog Supplies, Cat Supplies, Pet Meds & Pet Products


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Aquariumguys has nice cheap prices, but I've heard some different not so good things about them. Things arriving damaged, poor customer service, not getting what was ordered, etc..


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Other good ones are Aquariumguys, Big Al's, and thatpetplace.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i agree with the others with the test kit,it's a good one.
water changes will help keep the levels down,to help
the fish get through the cycle.
just remember not to wash out the filter at all during this time,
as the benifical bacteria will be growing in there.
good luck.


----------



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

Update:

This morning the Clown Loach is almost 80% healed. The Parrot no longer has any growth or such visible. I'm still heading to the LPS to purchase a newer and better water testing kit. Thanks for your advice all!


----------



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

Well here are the results from using the new Water Test Kit:

Nitrate = 0
Ammonia = 0
Nitrate = 10
Ph = 6.0

What are your thoughts?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Those results appear to indicate that your tank is cycled.


----------



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> Those results appear to indicate that your tank is cycled.


That's good to hear. How can I improve Ph levels?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What fish do you have in the tank? You may not want to mess with the pH. A stable pH is always safer than a fluctuating one, so attempting to raise it could prove disastrous.


----------



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> What fish do you have in the tank? You may not want to mess with the pH. A stable pH is always safer than a fluctuating one, so attempting to raise it could prove disastrous.


6 Parrots
1 Savica (sp?) Chiclid
3 Clown Loaches
2 Orange Shoulder Chiclid (small)
1 Spotted Pim Catfish
1 Synodontis Catfish
1 Safin Pleco Catfish


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What species of synodontis?

Other than (possibly) the syno, all of your other fish should do just fine with a pH of 6.0 so I wouldn't try to raise it. If the syno is a rift lake species, you might be in trouble.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

if your water is the same as the LPS then i would have
thought that perhaps they will be ok,unless like
iamntbatman says the snyo,is a rift lake.
wonderful to see your readings are possitive !! :-D


----------



## vagkraft (Nov 29, 2008)

Its either a multipunctatus or grandiops. Honestly the fish is doing fine, looks healthy and eats well.


----------

